# Prednisolone and pregnancy symptoms



## j.j (Jun 7, 2011)

Would Prednisolone mask any pregnancy symptoms?

Surprise natural pregnancy, I had all the usual symptoms last week when I found out, since starting on Prednisolone they have all disappeared.  I've had no pain or bleeding but I do not have one single symptom now.

Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Steroids can be used as antisickness drugs, other than that I am not aware of them masking symptoms.


----------

